# the hloe in the horn buck



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you guys know anything about the hole in the horn buck. if you do please tell me how it was killed or where it is from. all I know about it is that it was the biggest deer ever recorded.

Thanks love bird killing


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

1940, Portage Co., Ohio

The Boone & Crocket record book lists the "Hole In The Horn" buck as the No. 2 non-typical of all time, but many whitetail experts feel it is the largest set of whitetail deer antlers in history. It is probably the most famous whitetail known.

The unbelievable Ohio non-typical got his name from a small hole that goes all the way through one of the drop tines on the right main beam. The buck's antlers score an incredible 328 2/8 non-typical points.

This deer was found dead in 1940. Most stories of the actual finding of the deer are somewhat speculative. It hung in the Kent Canadian Club in Kent, Ohio for over 40 years. This deer must be seen to be believed.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They used to have a replica in the Scheel's in GF.
I thought they suspected it was hit by a train?

http://www.whitetail.com/holehorn.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone find pictures of it?


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a picture, but have never posted one, however, I will try if someone shows me the way, and I know, there are probably directions somewhere, but I am not smart enough to read them

Anyway, here is a link to a picture...

http://www.whitetail.com/holehorn.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks...


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably 7 or 8 years ago, they had a replica of it in the scheels in Grand Forks.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

DAMN!!! thats a huge deer! Talk about buck fever if you had that infront of you!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Slider (or anyone else for that matter), please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the Missouri Monarch buck is the only one ever officially scored higher than the Hole in the Horn, right? If memory serves it scored at 333 7/8 net. Also, I think there was a set of sheds found off of a buck named the Minnesota Monarch, and the sheds were scored at 334 0/8 with an estimated inside spread. Regardless, all three of those boys, and the Lovstuen buck too, would be insane to see while out hunting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

I would probably spook them off cause I would soil my pants....


----------

